# ORT 25 - Which film is this?



## Desmao (May 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I've bought this film few years ago now and I don't remember which brand it is.
It could be a Rollei but I'm not sure.

Does anyone know what it is and how to develop it?

I would like to use Rodinal but I don't know developing time for this.

Many thanks

Desmao


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 5, 2013)

I've never used ortho films but Digital Truth has developing charts - 
Digitaltruth Photo


----------



## Desmao (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Vintagesnaps, I knew digitaltruth but i'm not sure if the roll is an Adox.


----------



## timor (May 5, 2013)

Rollei or Adox, I think for both Ortho 25 was made by EFKE. No more.


----------



## gsgary (May 6, 2013)

I bought a 100' roll of Kodalith Ortho at our camera club auction and gave a roll to a friend at the club here's a like to some shots from the roll that i developed for him using Ilford Ilfosol3 1+9 for 6.45 mins at 20 degrees agitate for first 30 seconds then 4 every minute
Kodalith Ortho - Sheffield Flats - Leica M3 - 21mm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Desmao (May 6, 2013)

I developed it with Rodinal for 4 min.
Below the results. Do you think it is a good development?


----------



## amolitor (May 6, 2013)

Sure, looks fine. I think you could maybe go a little longer, the shadows look a bit dense, and the highlights seem to have some room left.

Consider stand development for less contrast, and a longer equivalent development time.


----------



## Desmao (May 6, 2013)

Hi Amolitor, thanks for your tips. I'll try to develop with less contrast next time.


----------

